# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  The Kronikles

## kronik420

just finished 12 weeks of German volume training (see https://forums.steroid.com/workout-t...ining-log.html ), moving onto 8 weeks or so of HIT training. gonna try training each body part 2x per week. split will start off something like:

Day 1 - Chest/triceps
Day 2 - Back/biceps
Day 3 - Shoulders/legs
Day 4 - Rest
Repeat

Today is: 

Day 1

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
Decline dumbbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set


will update with weight/reps after the workouts.

----------


## Berzerk

Very similar to "smolov Jr" bench routine

I just went over to the nation and got a advanced gvt routine

I like it 

What's up I'm kronik? CantBeatDat.

I did it, remember...

----------


## kronik420

what?

----------


## kronik420

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
45kg - 25 reps
50kg - 12 
55kg - 10/4/3/2.5 (3 rest-pause sets, 10 seconds rest, last rep just concentrated on the negetive part) 

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
25kg - 10 
25kg - 8/4

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
10kg - 10
10kg - 10/4/3

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
28kg - 10 skull crushers, 6/4/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
20kg - 12/6/3/1


total gym time: 36 minutes

36 minutes of pure pain.. miss this shit. looking forward to tomorrow's workout.

----------


## kronik420

Day 2

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
EZ bar bicep curls - 2 warm up sets 1 working
Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set

----------


## kronik420

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 15
100kg - 10
110kg - 7

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
40kg - 20
50kg - 13
55kg - 10/6/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
5
4/3

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
4
4/3

EZ bar bicep curls - 2 warm up sets 1 working
18kg - 25
23kg - 12
23kg - 10 reps 3 negatives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 9 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

----------


## RaginCajun

just found this

keep it up kronik!

and looks like you have an admirer! haha

----------


## kronik420

Day 3

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working

----------


## kronik420

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
80kg - 15
90kg - 12
100kg - 6/3

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
50kg - 12
55kg - 10

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
45kg - 15
50kg - 10
50kg - 7/3/1

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
7.5kg - 12
7.5kg - 10/6/5/3

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
7.5kg - 10
7.5kg - 8/4/2

----------


## tarmyg

Love your logs! It's a great read. Can't wait to see the result of this one.

----------


## kronik420

> Love your logs! It's a great read. Can't wait to see the result of this one.



and i like making logs.. keeps me from skipping workouts and staying consistent. also a great way for tracking progress and seeing what works and what doesn't for me..

----------


## kronik420

Day 5

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
47.5kg - 23
52.5kg - 16 
57.5kg - 8/5/2.5 

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
25kg - 12 
25kg - 9/3

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
10kg - 12
10kg - 10/5/2

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
28kg - 12 skull crushers, 8/5/5/2 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
20kg - 12/6/3

----------


## kronik420

Day 6

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 17
100kg - 10
110kg - 8/3

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
42.5kg - 20
50kg - 15
55kg - 10/6/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
6
5/3

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
7
6/3/1

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
18kg - 22
23kg - 10/6 + 3 negetives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 10 reps +2 forced +2 negatives


note: both wide and close grip pull ups are assisted using a green power band.

----------


## kronik420

Day 7

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
80kg - 16
90kg - 12
100kg - 8

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
45kg - 16
47.5kg - 12
50kg - 7/3/2

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
7.5kg - 15
7.5kg - 13/8/5/3

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
7.5kg - 12
7.5kg - 9/5/2



took it easy on the legs, got a lot of riding to do today.

----------


## kronik420

Day 9

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
50kg - 26
55kg - 13 
60kg - 10/4/2 

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
27.5kg - 10 
27.5kg - 8/3

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
10kg - 14
10kg - 12/4/3

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
30.5kg - 10 skull crushers, 8/5/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
22.5kg - 11/5/2

----------


## kronik420

forgot to post what i did yesterday:

Day 10

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
90kg - 13
100kg - 10
110kg - 9

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
45kg - 22
50kg - 12
55kg - 10/6/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
6
5/2

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
7
6/3

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
18kg - 27
23kg - 11/6/4

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 10 reps +2 forced +2 negatives


bout to go hit shoulders/legs

----------


## kronik420

Day 11

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
45kg - 16
47.5kg - 12
50kg - 8/4/2

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
10kg - 12
10kg - 11/6/4

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
10kg - 10
10kg - 8/4/2

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
82.5kg - 12
92.5kg - 12
102.5kg - 8

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
50kg - 16
55kg - 13

----------


## kronik420

Day 13

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
52.5kg - 22
57.5kg - 16 
62.5kg - 8/3/2 

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
27.5kg - 14 
27.5kg - 8/2

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
10kg - 14
10kg - 10/4

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
30.5kg - 12 skull crushers, 8/5/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
22.5kg - 13/6/3

----------


## kronik420

Day 14

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
92.5kg - 15
102.5kg - 10
112.5kg - 8

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
47.5kg - 22
52.5kg - 16
57.5kg - 10/6/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
7
6/3/1

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
7
7/3/2

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
20.5kg - 18
25.5kg - 11/5/3 + 2 negetives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 11 reps +2 forced +2 negatives




that was a killer fkn workout. #HungryAsFk

----------


## kronik420

Day 15

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
45kg - 18
47.5kg - 14
50kg - 10/4/2

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
10kg - 14
10kg - 12/7/5/3

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
10kg - 8
10kg - 7/5/3/2

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
82.5kg - 15
92.5kg - 10
102.5kg - 9

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
50kg - 15
55kg - 13

----------


## kronik420

Day 17

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
55kg - 23
60kg - 15 
65kg - 7/3/2 

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
27.5kg - 13 
27.5kg - 10/3

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
10kg - 15
10kg - 14/6/3

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
30.5kg - 12 skull crushers, 10/7/5/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
25kg - 12/6/4

----------


## kronik420

Day 18

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
50kg - 26
55kg - 16
60kg - 12/7/4

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
7
6/3/1

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
8
7/3/1

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
20.5kg - 28
25.5kg - 16/9/5 + 2 negetives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 12 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
95kg - 14
105kg - 11
115kg - 9



changed things up a bit today and did dead lifts last.. waking up every day feeling tired, then i eat, shower, and hit the gym, but as soon as i pick up that barbell and start lifting, the tiredness goes away and the strength shows up, body was shaking after i finished today's workout, love that feeling. week 3 and making steady progress.

----------


## kronik420

forgot to post up what i did on the 8th:

Day 19

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
47.5kg - 16
50kg - 11
52.5kg - 8/3/2

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 14
12.5kg - 11/6/4

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
10kg - 11
10kg - 10/5/2

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
85kg - 15
95kg - 9
105kg - 7

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
52.5kg - 13
57.5kg - 12


bout to go hit chest and tri's. #TimeForWar

----------


## kronik420

Day 21

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
60kg - 15
62.5kg - 11 
65kg - 10/3 

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 9 
30kg - 7/2

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 11
12.5kg - 10/4

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 8 skull crushers, 8/5/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
27.5kg - 10/3


went skating yesterday, was practicing my spins and fell over and hit my head, neck is sore today.. other than that, feeling strong, riding my bike everyday, slowly loosing fat.. end week 3.

----------


## kronik420

Day 22

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
52.5kg - 18
57.5kg - 13
62.5kg - 11/6/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
7
6/3/2

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
9
6/4/2

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
23kg - 18
28kg - 11 + 3 negatives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 13 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
97.5kg - 13
107.5kg - 10
117.5kg - 7


looking forward to eating this chicken  :Stick Out Tongue:  whole chickens are the best!

----------


## kronik420

Day 23

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
47.5kg - 19
50kg - 13
52.5kg - 9/4/2

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 15
12.5kg - 11/6/4

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 7
12.5kg - 6/3

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
85kg - 16
95kg - 12
105kg - 10

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
52.5kg - 15
57.5kg - 14


Today is one of those days where i had to choose between going to the gym or going skating, so i went to my gym, finished my 2nd set of squats, almost fell over because my legs were feeling all jelly like, and that's when i knew i made the right decision. at this moment in time, this is where i wanted to be. Off day tomorrow, so will be able to go skating then for a good 2-3 hours.

----------


## kronik420

Day 25

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
62.5kg - 17
65kg - 10
67.5kg - 7/3/drop set 60kg - 3

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 13 
30kg - 9/2

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 14
12.5kg - 10/3

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 8 skull crushers, 9/6/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
27.5kg - 15/6

----------


## kronik420

Just took some measurements:

14.5" arms
46.5" chest
37" waist


will update in 4 weeks or so, arms need work...

----------


## kronik420

Day 26

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
55kg - 22
60kg - 16
65kg - 11/5/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
8
7/3/2

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
10
8/2/1

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
23kg - 23
28kg - 10/5/3 + 2 negatives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 14 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
97.5kg - 15
107.5kg - 11
117.5kg - 9

----------


## kronik420

Day 27

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
50kg - 17
52.5kg - 11
55kg - 8/3

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 15
12.5kg - 12/6/3

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 9
12.5kg - 7/4/2

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
87.5kg - 12
97.5kg - 10
107.5kg - 9

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
55kg - 14
60kg - 10

----------


## kronik420

Day 29

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
62.5kg - 18
65kg - 11
67.5kg - 10/3

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 13 
30kg - 9/2

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 12
12.5kg - 10/3

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 9 skull crushers, 8/6/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
30kg - 10/3

----------


## kronik420

Day 30

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
57.5kg - 18
62.5kg - 13
67.5kg - 11/6/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
9
6/3

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
11
8/4

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
23kg - 22
28kg - 12/4 + 2 negatives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 15 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 3 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 8
100kg - 12
110kg - 10
120kg - 7



added in an extra warm up set of dead lifts, don't feel comfortable dead lifting over 100kg for my 1st warm up set soo...

----------


## kronik420

Day 31

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
50kg - 16
52.5kg - 11
55kg - 8/3

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 18
12.5kg - 13/6

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 8
12.5kg - 7/3

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
90kg - 13
100kg - 10
110kg - 8

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
55kg - 14
60kg - 11

----------


## kronik420

Day 33

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
65kg - 15
67.5kg - 11
70kg - 6/3

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 14 
30kg - 10/3

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 13
12.5kg - 12/4

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 10 skull crushers, 11/5/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
30kg - 12/4

----------


## kronik420

Day 34

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
60kg - 15
65kg - 12
70kg - 8/4/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
9
6/4

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
10
8/3

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
23kg - 22
28kg - 11 + 2 negatives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 13 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 3 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 8
100kg - 13
110kg - 10
120kg - 9

----------


## kronik420

Day 35

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
50kg - 18
52.5kg - 10
55kg - 7 - drop set 50kg - 4 - drop set 40kg - 4

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 16
12.5kg - 14/7

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 9
12.5kg - 8/4

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
90kg - 14
100kg - 11
110kg - 9

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
57.5kg - 14
62.5kg - 12


end week 5. workouts are brutal.. but in a good way.. still making steady progress, 3 or so more weeks of this then gonna switch to my customized 5x5 routine, looking forward to having extra rest days..

----------


## kronik420

Day 36

Off day w00t

weighed in at 214 lbs @ 19%, goal by end of this year is 220 @ 15%

----------


## kronik420

Day 37

Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
65kg - 14
67.5kg - 10
70kg - 9/3

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 12 
30kg - 9/2

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 12
12.5kg - 10/5/2

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 10 skull crushers, 8/6/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
30kg - 14/6



i fell like i could go to sleep for 3 days straight....

----------


## kronik420

Day 38

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
60kg - 21
65kg - 15
70kg - 12/5

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
8
7/4

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
11
9/4

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
23kg - 19
28kg - 13 + 2 negatives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 14 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 3 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 8
102.5kg - 12
112.5kg - 10
122.5kg - 8



got called into work today, so had to work out when i got home at 10.30pm #WhateverItTakes #FuckYourExcuses

----------


## kronik420

Day 39

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
50kg - 14
52.5kg - 10
55kg - 9/3

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 17
12.5kg - 16/8

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 9
12.5kg - 8/4

Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
92.5kg - 12
102.5kg - 9
112.5kg - 7

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
60kg - 14
65kg - 12


If I had a horse, i would eat it..

----------


## kronik420

Day 41

Incline barbell bench press - 3 warm up sets 1 working
40kg - 8
67.5kg - 13
70kg - 10
72.5kg - 8/2

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 11 
30kg - 8/2

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 15
12.5kg - 11/4

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 11 skull crushers, 10/6/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
32.5kg - 11/3

----------


## kronik420

Day 42

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
62.5kg - 16
67.5kg - 11
72.5kg - 9/5/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
10
8/5/2

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
12
10/3/2

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
23kg - 24
28kg - 14 - drop set 23kg - 5 - drop set 18kg - 7

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 12 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 3 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 8
105kg - 12
115kg - 10
125kg - 7


End week 6. These workouts are getting more and more brutal... 8 weeks of HIT is more than enough...

----------


## kronik420

Day 43

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
50kg - 16
52.5kg - 11
55kg - 8/4

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 21
12.5kg - 15/7

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 10
12.5kg - 8/4

Squats - 3 warm up 1 working
60kg - 6
92.5kg - 12
102.5kg - 10
112.5kg - 8

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
60kg - 15
65kg - 13

----------


## kronik420

Day 45

Incline barbell bench press - 3 warm up sets 1 working
40kg - 8
67.5kg - 14
70kg - 8
72.5kg - 6 - drop set 60kg - 4/2

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 12
30kg - 7

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 15
12.5kg - 12/4

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 11 skull crushers, 8/4 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
32.5kg - 13/3


That was intense.

----------


## kronik420

diet plan for upcoming cut, workout days will be Wednesday/Friday/Sunday, customized 5x5 routine + cardio (bike riding) + skating 3 days/week. not exactly sure how long the cut will go for, 12 - 16 weeks maybe. might do a cycle, might not.. maybe just a couple weeks of clen . goal is to get to 15%bf while maintaining muscle of course.. just weighed in at 214 lbs @ 19%.*



Workout days*

*Meal 1*
Oats - 1 cup - 300 cal - 54g c - 10g p - 5g f
Milk - 1 1/2 cups - 222 cal - 18g c - 12g p - 12g f
Honey - 1 tbsp - 64 cal - 17g c - 0 p - 0 f
Eggs - 4 large - 296 cal - 0g c - 24g p - 20g f
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
*Total - 1001 cal - 89g c - 46g p - 50g f*


*Meal 2*
Chicken breast - 1 cup - 231 cal - 0g c - 43g p - 5g f
Broccoli - 1 cup - 41 cal -7g c - 4 g p - 0g f 
White rice - 1 cup - 199 cal - 45g c - 4g p - 0 f
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
*Total - 590 cal - 52g c - 51g p - 18g f*


*Meal 3*
Chicken breast - 1 cup - 231 cal - 0g c - 43g p - 5g f
Broccoli - 1 cup - 41 cal -7g c - 4 g p - 0g f 
White rice - 1 cup - 199 cal - 45g c - 4g p - 0 f
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
*Total - 590 cal - 52g c - 51g p - 18g f*


*Meal 4*
Steak - 200g - 542 cal - 0g c - 50g p - 38g f
Sweet potato - 1 cup - 114 cal - 27g c - 2g p - 0g f
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
*Total - 775 cal - 27g c - 52g p - 51g f*


*Total*
*cals - 2956*
*carbs - 220g*
*protein - 200g*
*fat - 137g*



*Non workout days*

*Meal 1*
Oats - 1/2 cup - 150 cal - 27g c - 5g p - 2g f
Eggs - 4 large - 296 cal - 0g c - 24g p - 20g f
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
*Total - 565 cal - 27g c - 29g p - 35g f*


*Meal 2*
Chicken breast - 1 cup - 231 cal - 0g c - 43g p - 5g f
Broccoli - 1 cup - 41 cal - 7g c - 4 g p - 0g f 
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
*Total - 391 cal - 7g c - 47g p - 18g f*

*
Meal 3*
Chicken breast - 1 cup - 231 cal - 0g c - 43g p - 5g f
Broccoli - 1 cup - 41 cal - 7g c - 4 g p - 0g f 
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
*Total - 391 cal - 7g c - 47g p - 18g f*


*Meal 4*
Steak - 200g - 542 cal - 0g c - 50g p - 38g f
Olive Oil - 1 tbsp - 119 cal - 0g c - 0g p - 13g f
Eggs - 2 large - 148 cal - 0g c - 12g p - 10g f*
Total - 809 cal - 0g c - 62g p - 61g f*


*Total*
*cals - 2156*
*carbs - 41g*
*protein - 185g*
*fat - 132g*


*TDEE - 3200*

----------


## kronik420

Day 46

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
65kg - 17
70kg - 12
75kg - 8/4

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
11
8/3

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
12
10/4

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
23kg - 27
28kg - 13/6/3

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 14 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 3 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 8
105kg - 12
115kg - 11
125kg - 10

----------


## kronik420

Day 47

Seated barbell shoulder press - 3 warm up 1 working
40kg - 6
52.5kg - 12
55kg - 9
57.5kg - 6 - drop set 50kg - 3 - drop set 40kg - 4

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
15kg - 14
15kg - 11/5

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 12
12.5kg - 9/4

Squats - 3 warm up 1 working
60kg - 6
95kg - 12
105kg - 10
115kg - 8

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
62.5kg - 13
67.5kg - 10

----------


## kronik420

Day 49

Incline barbell bench press - 3 warm up sets 1 working
40kg - 8
67.5kg - 12
70kg - 7
72.5kg - 5 - drop set 60kg - 3 - drop set 40kg - 5

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 10
30kg - 8

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 16
12.5kg - 12/4

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 8 skull crushers, 8/5/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
32.5kg - 12/5


definitely weaker today.. feel tired as fk.

----------


## kronik420

Day 50

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
67.5kg - 14
72.5kg - 10
77.5kg - 8/4

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
11
7/3

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
15
12/4

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
28kg - 14
28kg - 12 + 3 negatives 

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 13 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 3 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 8
110kg - 11
120kg - 9
130kg - 7

----------


## kronik420

Day 51

Seated barbell shoulder press - 3 warm up 1 working
40kg - 8
52.5kg - 12
55kg - 10
57.5kg - 7/2

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
15kg - 15
15kg - 12/6

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 10
12.5kg - 9/4

Squats - 3 warm up 1 working
60kg - 6
95kg - 12
105kg - 10
115kg - 9

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
62.5kg - 14
67.5kg - 11

----------


## kronik420

*Day 1
*
Incline barbell bench press - 2 warm up sets 1 working
45kg - 25
50kg - 12 
55kg - 10/4/3/2.5

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
25kg - 10 
25kg - 8/4

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
10kg - 10
10kg - 10/4/3

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
28kg - 10 skull crushers, 6/4/3 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
20kg - 12/6/3/1


*Day 53*

Incline barbell bench press - 3 warm up sets 1 working
40kg - 8
67.5kg - 13
70kg - 10
72.5kg - 7/2

Decline dumbbell bench press - 1 warm up sets 1 working
30kg - 13
30kg - 10

Flat dumbbell fly's - 1 warm up set 1 working
12.5kg - 16
12.5kg - 13/5

EZ bar Skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench press - 1 working set
33kg - 9 skull crushers, 9/6/4 close grip

Seated overhead dumbbell extensions - 1 working set
32.5kg - 14/5



#ProgressiveOverLoad

----------


## kronik420

*Day 2*

Dead lifts - 2 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 15
100kg - 10
110kg - 7

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
40kg - 20
50kg - 13
55kg - 10/6/3

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
5
4/3

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
4
4/3

EZ bar bicep curls - 2 warm up sets 1 working
18kg - 25
23kg - 12
23kg - 10 reps 3 negatives

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 9 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

*Day 54*

Bent over rows - 2 warm up sets 1 working
70kg - 13
75kg - 10
80kg - 8/4

Wide grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
11
10/4

Close grip pull ups - 1 warm up sets 1 working
15
13/5

EZ bar bicep curls - 1 warm up set 1 working
28kg - 14
28kg - 11 + 3 negatives 

Dumbbell concentration curls - 1 working set
10kg - 14 reps +2 forced +2 negatives

Dead lifts - 3 warm up sets 1 working
80kg - 6
110kg - 12
120kg - 10
130kg - 9



note: pull ups were done assisted using a green power band.

----------


## kronik420

*Day 3

*Squats - 2 warm up 1 working
80kg - 15
90kg - 12
100kg - 6/3

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
50kg - 12
55kg - 10

Seated barbell shoulder press - 2 warm up 1 working
45kg - 15
50kg - 10
50kg - 7/3/1

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
7.5kg - 12
7.5kg - 10/6/5/3

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
7.5kg - 10
7.5kg - 8/4/2

*Day 55*

Seated barbell shoulder press - 3 warm up 1 working
40kg - 8
52.5kg - 12
55kg - 8
57.5kg - 7/3

Reverse flys incline bench - 1 warm up 1 working
15kg - 15
15kg - 12/6/3

Side lateral raises - 1 warm up 1 working
12.5kg - 10
12.5kg - 8/3

Squats - 3 warm up 1 working
60kg - 6
97.5kg - 11
107.5kg - 9
117.5kg - 7

Stiff leg dead lifts - 1 warm up 1 working
65kg - 12
70kg - 10


nuff said.

----------


## kronik420

Next 12 weeks or so will be focusing on cutting, workout days will be Wednesday/Friday/Sunday alternating between workouts A+B. Monday/Tues/Thursday are skating days, Saturday's will be meal prep day, and i'm riding my bike everyday approximately 40 mins - 3 hrs for cardio. Diet, as above (see post #45). weighed in today, 212 lbs @ 19%, goal is to get to 15%.


*
Workout A* 
Close grip pull ups 5x5
Shoulder press 5x5
Squats 5x5


*Workout B*
Wide grip pull ups 5x5
Bench press 5x5
Dead lifts 5x5


Will be starting this today, Day 1 is Saturday, so meal prep day  :Smilie:  Also will weigh in on Saturday's, before i go to bed. Shopping and cooking is what's on today's agenda.

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - assisted with black power band - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 60kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 120kg - 5/5/5/5/5


close grip pull ups will be unassisted next time, shoulder press and squats will be upped by 2.5kg.

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - assisted with green power band - 5/5/5/5/5
Bench press - 75kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 135kg - 5/5/5/5/5


wide grip pull ups will change to the black power band next time, bench and deads +2.5kg. Diet, so far so good.

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight - 5/5/5/4/3
Seated barbell shoulder press - 62.5kg - 5/5/4/4/3
Squats - 122.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5


upping the weight of squats by 2.5kg next time.

----------


## kronik420

1 week in, weighed in today, 204 lbs @ 17.5%. Brought a new lifting belt and some chains for weighted pull ups. Diet has been on point, getting weird food cravings though...

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - assisted with black power band - 4/4/4/3/3
Bench press - 77.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 137.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 62.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 125kg - 5/5/5/5/5


had 3mg of yohimbine HCL yesterday, 6mg so far today, working up to 18mg/day. got some clen and caffeine on the way.

#OnTrack

----------


## ghettoboyd

Impressive log my friend very detailed...

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - assisted with black power band - 5/5/4/4/4
Bench press - 80kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 140kg - 5/5/5/5/5


making my own pre-workout now:
Beta Alanine - 2g
L-Citrulline Malate - 6g
BCAA's (2:1:1) - 8g
Caffeine - 200mg
Creatine - 5g
Gatorade powder - 1 scoop

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + chain - 5/5/5/4/4
Seated barbell shoulder press - 65kg - 5/4/4/3/3
Squats - 127.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

yesterday's workout:

Wide grip pull ups - assisted with black power band - 5/5/5/5/5
Bench press - 82.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 142.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + chain - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 65kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 130kg - 5/5/5/5/5


note: chain weighs 1.5kg (3.3 lbs)

----------


## kronik420

201 lbs
17%

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight - 5/4/4/3/2
Bench press - 85kg - 5/4/4/3/3
Dead lifts - 145kg - 5/5/5/5/5


those dead lifts were brutal..

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like you are killing it!

----------


## kronik420

> Looks like you are killing it!


feels like it too..

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 2 chains - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 67.5kg - 5/4/3/3/2
Squats - 132.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5


have to go buy some more chains..

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight - 5/5/4/3/1
Bench press - 85kg - 5/4/4/4/3
Dead lifts - 147.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5


May have injured my left shoulder on my first set of pull ups.. was rather cold this morning, should have done a proper warm up...fk.. hopefully the pain is gone by the time i wake up tomorrow morning....

----------


## kronik420

200 lbs
17%

left shoulder feels a little sore, nothing major.

----------


## kronik420

skipped Sunday's workout, because of shoulder issue. Tried doing a workout today.. couldn't get a single rep in of pull ups, left arm felt like it was going to fall off.. did a few sets of light squats.. arrgh. pissed off hard... hopefully will heal up soon.

----------


## kronik420

After almost 3 weeks of not being able to do a proper workout, went in today, tried doing assisted chin ups... nope... shoulder still won't let me... so just did what i could with light weights, don't want to make it worse..

Decline barbell bench press - 60kg- 10/10/10/10/10
Bent over rows - 40kg - 10/10/10/10/10
EZ bar bicep curls - 18kg - 20/20/20

will go in again on Friday and do what i can. Depressing not being able to workout properly... don't know how most people can go their whole lives without it.....

----------


## kronik420

So.... got a new electric bike last Monday (pictured above), i like it, it's pretty fast averaging about 19mph with little effort, so was riding to work today and was going too fast around a tight bend and stacked it hard on the pavement.. long story short, i think my left wrist/hand is at least sprained if not fractured/broken, can move my fingers, but not much more than that, hurts just pick up my phone.. don't know how many more weeks this is going to keep me out of the gym but hopefully not too many.... until then i guess ill just go ice skating more.... fml

----------


## kronik420

Left hand still sore as fk (wrist is ok, its more the bottom part of my palm thats hurting), so Went in to the gym today, see what I could or couldn't do. I can do dead lifts, squats, and bent over rows, all relatively pain free.
everything else like bench press, assisted chin ups, and curls were all a no go...

Spoke to a nurse yesterday and she said it'll take about 3 weeks for soft tissue damage to heal.. so still got about another week and a half to go I guess.... other than that, making some nice progress with my skating...
1 step forward, 2 steps back...

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 45kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 100kg - 5/5/2


fk it feels good getting back into the gym. still a little bit of shoulder pain, but more of just a nagging pain. 3rd set of squats hamstrings cramped up, so ended it there..

----------


## kronik420

200 lbs
16%

hamstrings still sore, right a little more than the left... think i should have started lighter with the squats after having 6 weeks off.

been intermittent fasting for the last week or 2, first meal is around 1-2pm, last at about 8pm, maybe a snack in between. On day 5 of a 2 week clen cycle.

----------


## Eduke93

> So.... got a new electric bike last Monday (pictured above), i like it, it's pretty fast averaging about 19mph with little effort, so was riding to work today and was going too fast around a tight bend and stacked it hard on the pavement.. long story short, i think my left wrist/hand is at least sprained if not fractured/broken, can move my fingers, but not much more than that, hurts just pick up my phone.. don't know how many more weeks this is going to keep me out of the gym but hopefully not too many.... until then i guess ill just go ice skating more.... fml


This looks fun...

I slammed on a road bike on a round about, about a year ago. Floor was wet, going to fast just slipped out from underneath me! Still have a scar on my ass from road burns... Always a killer...

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - assisted with green power band - 5/5/5/5/5
Bench press - 65kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 110kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 1 chain - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 47.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 100kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - assisted with black power band - 5/5/5/5/5
Bench press - 67.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 112.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 2 chains - 5/5/5/5/4
Seated barbell shoulder press - 50kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 102.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight - 5/4/3/3/2
Bench press - 70kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 115kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 2 chains - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 52.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 105kg - 5/5/5/5/5

Killer lower back pain today, probably from all the skating I did yesterday, was considering stopping after the first set of squats but decided to press on..

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight - 5/5/4/4/3
Bench press - 72.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
EZ bar bicep curls - 18kg - 20/20


Attempted dead lifts, but lower back was sore as fk, tried doing bent over rows instead but that wasn't going to happen either. So just did curls....

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 3/3/3/2/2
Seated barbell shoulder press - 55kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 107.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

Lower back still a lil sore but feeling a lot better today. Going to attempt an extended fast starting around 8pm tonight, aiming for 48 hours or so...

----------


## kronik420

24 hours since last meal. Easier than I expected...

----------


## kronik420

39 hours of fasting. Having steak for lunch.

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight - 5/5/5/5/5
Bench press - 75kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 117.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

back feels good today, little to no pain while dead lifting.

going to try fasting for a couple weeks on the days that i don't lift, so only going to be eating Wed/Fri/Sun. Thursday's and Saturday's will be the hardest to fast, since i'm at work on those days, and i work in a pizza/pasta shop....

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 5/5/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 57.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 110kg - 5/5/5/5/5

Fasted for 37 hours. Worked out. Lunch time.  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight + 1 chain - 5/4/3/3/2
Bench press - 77.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 120kg - 5/5/5/5/5

New plan. Intermittent fasting on my workout days, OMAD (1 meal a day) on non workout days.

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 7/6/5/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 60kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 112.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

Ran out of chains to add weight to pull ups, so will just do more reps until I get more chains..

Had my "1" meal yesterday, but since it was my B-Day and we went out for dinner, ended up eating at least 4000 kcals..lol.. was good tho  :Smilie:

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight + 1 chain - 5/5/5/5/5
Bench press - 80kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 122.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 8/6/6/5/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 62.5kg - 5/5/4/4/3

Couldn't do squats today, Keep hurting my lower back with deads. Gonna get a hex bar tomorrow. Did some arm work instead.

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight + 2 chains - 5/5/5/5/5
Bench press - 82.5kg - 5/5/4/3/3
Dead lifts - 127kg - 5/5/5/5/5


Started off this week with a 48 hour fast, from Sunday 8pm till Tues 8pm. Broke my fast by eating waaaay too many calories... close to 4000 kcals by my estimate.. felt like vomiting after and couldn't get to sleep till after 3am.. lesson learned.

Got my hex bar yesterday, will be doing hex bar dead lifts from here on, and will use the higher grip position for the time being, felt a lot less stressful on my lower back than standard deads.

note: hex bar weighs 27kg, which is taken into account in the weight totals above.

----------


## kronik420

194 lbs
14.6%

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 9/8/6/6/5
Seated barbell shoulder press - 62.5kg - 5/5/5/5/4
Squats - 115kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 4/4/4/3/3
Bench press - 82.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 129.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

#WhatEverItTakes

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 11/9/9/8/7
Seated barbell shoulder press - 62.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 117.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 3/4/3/3/3
Bench press - 85kg - 4/3/3/3/3
Dead lifts - 132kg - 5/5/5/5/5


Just the 2 workouts this week, needed the extra day off..
#OneOfThoseWeeks

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 12/10/9/8/8
Seated barbell shoulder press - 65kg - 5/5/5/4/3
Squats - 120kg - 4/3/2

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 5/4/4/4/4
Bench press - 85kg - 4/3/3/2/2
Dead lifts - 134.5kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 14/12/9/8/7
Seated barbell shoulder press - 65kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Squats - 120kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 5/5/5/4/4
Bench press - 85kg - 5/5/5/5/5
Dead lifts - 137kg - 5/5/5/5/5

----------


## kronik420

Close grip pull ups - body weight + 3 chains - 15/13/12/11/10
Seated barbell shoulder press - 67.5kg - 5/5/3/3/3
Squats - 122.5kg - 5/4/4/3/3

----------


## kronik420

Changing things up, was still making progress with 5x5, but just feel like I needed a change. Still lifting Wednesday/Friday/Sunday, since this fits in well with my skating days being Monday/Tuesday/Thursday. So switching it up to more of HIT style training, split will be:

Wednesday - Back
Friday - Legs/Shoulders
Sunday - Chest/Arms

So today did:

Wide grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 6/6/5 - drop set to body weight - 4-2
Close grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 12/10/8 - drop set to body weight - 8-3
Barbell bent over rows - 62.5 kg - 12/12/10-5-3
Dumbbell lat pull overs - 25 kg - 12/10/8-4-3
Hex bar dead lift - 137 kg - 7/6/5-2


note:
/ = next set
- = rest pause

----------


## kronik420

Seated barbell shoulder press - 60 kg - 11/7/6-3-1
Side dumbbell lateral raises - 10 kg - 10/8/8-4-3
Reverse dumbbell flys - 10 kg - 14/12/11-6-3
Squats - 120 kg - 7/6/5-2
Farmer walks - 80 kg + bars - 6x length of my backyard

----------


## kronik420

Flat barbell bench press - 80 kg - 9/7/6- 70 kg-3- 60 kg-4
Incline barbell bench press - 7/6/6-3-1
Flat dumbbell flys - 10 kg - 14/11/12-6
Close grip bench press - 50 kg - 7/6/6-3
EZ bar bicep curls - 23 kg - 18/16/14-8-5
Skull crushers - 23 kg - 16/13/10-5-2
Dumbbell bicep curls - 15 kg - 11/9/9-5-2

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 7/7/6 - body weight - 4-2
Close grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 12/10/8 - body weight - 4-3
Barbell bent over rows - 65 kg - 12/11/10-6-3
Dumbbell lat pull overs - 27.5 kg - 9/8/7-4-3
Hex bar dead lift - 137 kg - 9/7/6-3

----------


## kronik420

Sunday's workout:

Flat barbell bench press - 80 kg - 8/6/6-3-1
Incline barbell bench press - 70 kg - 9/7/7-3-1
Flat dumbbell flys - 12.5 kg - 11/10/10-4-2
Close grip bench press - 50 kg - 11/8/7-3
EZ bar bicep curls - 25.5 kg - 11/13/10-5-2
Skull crushers - 25.5 kg - 12/10/10-4-2
Dumbbell bicep curls - 15 kg - 11/8/6-3-2

----------


## kronik420

Today's workout

Wide grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 8/7/6-3-2
Close grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 12/9/7-3-2
Barbell bent over rows - 67.5 kg - 12/10/9-6-4
Dumbbell lat pull overs - 27.5 kg - 12/10/9-4-2
Hex bar dead lift - 137 kg - 13/9/8-3


yes i skipped leg day last week...

----------


## kronik420

My first motorbike

----------


## kronik420

Sunday's workout:

Flat barbell bench press - 80 kg - 10/8/7-3-2
Incline barbell bench press - 70 kg - 10/8/8-3-2
Flat dumbbell flys - 12.5 kg - 12/10/10-4-2
Close grip bench press - 50 kg - 10/8/7-4-2
EZ bar bicep curls - 25.5 kg - 13/12/10-5-3-2
Skull crushers - 25.5 kg - 14/11/10-4-2
Dumbbell bicep curls - 15 kg - 11/8/7-4-2

----------


## kronik420

Wide grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 7/6/6-4-2
Close grip pull ups - Body weight + 3 chains - 10/8/8-4-2
Barbell bent over rows - 70 kg - 10/9/9-6-4-2
Dumbbell lat pull overs - 30 kg - 10/8/8-4-2
Hex bar dead lift - 139.5 kg - 9/9/6

----------


## kronik420

Flat barbell bench press - 80 kg - 12/9/7-2- 70 kg -3- 60 kg -3
Incline barbell bench press - 70 kg - 9/7/6-3-2
Flat dumbbell flys - 12.5 kg - 10/8/8-2
Close grip bench press - 50 kg - 10/9/7-3-2
EZ bar bicep curls - 25.5 kg - 15/13/12-6-3 + 2 negetives
Skull crushers - 25.5 kg - 13/11/11-5-3
Dumbbell bicep curls - 15 kg - 10/8/7-3-2

----------


## kronik420

Flat barbell bench press - 80 kg - 10/7/5- 60 kg -5-3-2
Incline barbell bench press - 70 kg - 8/7/6- 60 kg -5-3-2
Flat dumbbell flys - 12.5 kg - 11/10/9-3
Close grip bench press - 50 kg - 11/9/8-3-2
EZ bar bicep curls - 28 kg - 12/11/10-6-3
Skull crushers - 28 kg - 11/10/8-4-2
Dumbbell bicep curls - 15 kg - 10/8/7-4-3


one of those weeks... anything that could have gone wrong did go wrong.... at least next week can't be any worse..

----------


## BG

> Flat barbell bench press - 80 kg - 10/7/5- 60 kg -5-3-2
> Incline barbell bench press - 70 kg - 8/7/6- 60 kg -5-3-2
> Flat dumbbell flys - 12.5 kg - 11/10/9-3
> Close grip bench press - 50 kg - 11/9/8-3-2
> EZ bar bicep curls - 28 kg - 12/11/10-6-3
> Skull crushers - 28 kg - 11/10/8-4-2
> Dumbbell bicep curls - 15 kg - 10/8/7-4-3
> 
> 
> one of those weeks... anything that could have gone wrong did go wrong.... at least next week can't be any worse..


Those weeks happen, make sure you come out stronger and keep moving forward well done. Congratulations on the motorcycle.......so much fun, time to be totaly by yourself and think clearly.

----------


## Obs

> My first motorbike


What is your bike?

----------

